# Touren um Heiligenstadt



## amelius (11. Mai 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,

irgendwo auf einer Messe habe ich mal ein Faltblättchen über Mountainbiking in HEILIGENSTADT (Ofr.) in die Hand gedrückt bekommen - mit dabei waren auch drei Karten samt Wegbeschreibung von ausgeschilderten Routen.

Gestern hab´ ich dieses Blättchen wieder mal in die Finger bekommen und kurzerhand eine der Touren mal befahren. Iss ja auch mal praktisch, wenn man nicht an jeder Ecke in die Karte schauen - oder vorher aufwendig ein Roadbook zusammenstellen muß. 

Dachte ich mir!  

Die Tour (Nr.2 48km, ca. 1000hm) war auch echt gut beschildert. Nur: War irgendwie nix wirklich Prickelndes für meinen Geschmack zu viel Asphalt und zu wenig Trails .... hm, und ich bin nun wirklich kein Crack ... mehr so der gemütliche Fahrer, der schonmal lieber absteigt... 

Gibt´s hier noch Leute, die mit den Touren Erfahrungen haben? Was meint Ihr? Gibt es in der Gegend Alternativen?

Gute Fahrt!


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Mai 2003)

Hi,
das Faltblatt hab ich auch daheim. Soweit ich weiss gibt das tatsächlich die Stadtverwaltung von Heiligenstadt heraus. Der Bürgermeister ist wohl selbst ein begeisterter Mountainbiker (da war auch ein Bericht in der Bike vor nicht allzulanger Zeit drüber).
Wenn man diesen Hintergrund kennt, kanns einen eigentlich nicht wundern, dass die drei Touren keine Hardcore-Touren sind. Die Stadtverwaltung hat ja auch sowas wie Verantwortung Ihren Bürgen gegenüber. 
Vom Ansatz her find ich es eine super Sache, wenn Stadt-Offizielle für das Moutainbiking sowas machen. Da könnten sich manch andere Gemeinden eine Scheibe abschneiden.
Wenn Du "prickendere" Touren fahren willst, würde ich mal die Locals der Fränkischen ansprechen. Da sind einige hier im Forum vertreten und ab und zu geht da schon mal die eine oder andere  Tour zusammen.
Grüße
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amelius (11. Mai 2003)

Jooo! Den Bericht in der Mountain-Bike hab´ ich auch grade rausgekramt. Was da allerdings abgebildet ist .... ist schon sehr marketing-mäßig ...  ich weiß nicht, wo die die Foto geschossen haben....

Jedenfalls finde ich das Angebot von ausgeschilderten Touren auch sehr vorbildlich!

Und was Tips von den "Locals" angeht - vielleicht krieg ich ja auf diesem Weg eine Antwort ....      nur fürchte ich, daß Ihr da, die Ihr in dieser Community seid, für mein "Können" wohl eine Nummer (oder mehrere?) seid.... Aber man kann´s ja nicht allen recht machen....

Grüße an Frankens Bike-Community!


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Mai 2003)

Hi Amelius,
Ich bin jetzt seit ca. 2-3 Monaten im Forum und kann Dir sagen, dass jeder der sich für's biken interessiert willkommen ist. Egal welchen Fitness- oder Technik-Level er mitbringt. Hautpsache es macht Spaß. 
Verfolge einfach mal was im Forum so gepostet wird und klinke Dich bei der nächsten "Fränkischen"-Tour mit ein, dann wirst Du schon sehen, dass wir keinen im Wald liegen- und verenden lassen (Zitat von heute von Altitude) 
Eventuell postet ja der eine oder andere Spezialist für die Fränkische hier was rein.
TOM


----------



## Altitude (11. Mai 2003)

sind nur was für Anfänger und Touristen - wenn Du die richtigen Trails in der Fränkischen willst, solltest Du Dich an den "Frankenbiker" wenden - der hat ein GPS mit allen befahrbaren Wegen im Kopf implantiert, die er jedem Interessierten mit einem verschmitzen Lächeln zeigt - tut nur ganz schönz in den Waden weh, mit Ihm zu fahren...


Wir (die Fürther und das Schwein aus Mek-Pom) werden sicherlich in den nächsten Wochen mal an einem Samstag oder Sonntag mal wieder zu einer gemütlichen "schinderei" in die Fränkische aufbrechen - also:

liest Du weiter.... 

Grüße

Alex


----------



## G-zero (11. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> * wenn Du die richtigen Trails in der Fränkischen willst, solltest Du Dich an den "Frankenbiker" wenden - der hat ein GPS mit allen befahrbaren Wegen im Kopf implantiert, die er jedem Interessierten mit einem verschmitzen Lächeln zeigt - tut nur ganz schönz in den Waden weh, mit Ihm zu fahren...
> *



... das kann ich nur zu 100 % bestätigen...   

@ amelius: hast du mir ne mail wegen dem DAV in Erlangen geschrieben ?  Die Treffen sich immer Mittwoch um 17:00 Uhr und Samstag um 14:00 Uhr an der Palmsanlage in Erlangen. Einfach mal mitfahren war bis jetzt aber nur einmal dabei. 

gruß

Tobi


----------



## merkt_p (11. Mai 2003)

Servus,

ich selbst komme ursprünglich aus Muggendorf das ist ungefähr 10 km von Heiligenstadt entfernt.
In dieser Gegend gibt es so ziemlich alles was einen die Gänsehaut auch den Rücken zaubert.
Ich empfehle Dir die Bikerbibel "Fritsch Wanderkarte" immer schön den Markierungen folgen und beim biken die Augen links und rechts halten, da gibt es noch jedemenge zu entdecken.

Gruss aus Nürnberg

Wir vom DAV Nbg. sind auch regelmässig unterwegs!!

Termine bei Gelegenheit


----------



## amelius (11. Mai 2003)

Hallo!

Hat mich gefreut, hier auf meine Frage so viel Echo zu bekommen!!!!  

Dann werde ich jetzt mal die Vorstellungsthreads von "den Fürthern" suchen, damit ich aweng mehr über Euch weiss....

 Hätt´ ja nie gedacht, dass ich hier wirklich mal auf Fädder treffe  

 Außerdem am Staaabrüchla fleissig üben (da wohn ich eh´ gleich in der Nähe), damit ich mich vielleicht auch mal eine kleine Rampe runtertrau.... ein passender "Kursus" wär ja vielleicht noch besser  

Man liest sich...

Eckehard


----------



## All-Mountain (12. Mai 2003)

Ja, Ja, die Fürther sind halt überall.

Bei uns gibt's übrigens auch ganz nette Trails. Guckst Du hier:

www.all-mountain.de/hometrails/ibc_alte_veste_tour.htm

Gruß
TOM


----------



## amelius (13. Mai 2003)

.... ´ne ganz schön große Gruppe... und ´nen eigenen Fotografen mit WebSite habt ihr auch!


----------



## MTB-Max (20. Mai 2003)

um nochmal aufs Thema zurück zu kommen:

gute Beschilderung, wenig gute Trails, auch sehr viel Asphalt
da kram ich lieber meine uralt Landkarte raus und such mir 
neue Wege raus.

Kennt jemand von euch eigentlich das MTB-Tourenbuch von Frank Klose? Hab ich ich mir Herbst letzten Jahres übers I-Net bestellt.
Ich werd vielleicht diesen Sommer ma n paar Strecken abfahren.
Ist jemand schonmal Touren aus diesem Buch gefahren und
wenn ja: sind die landschaftlich und fahrtechnisch reizvoller als die Touren aus Heiligenstadt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amelius (21. Mai 2003)

Hallo Max,

ja, das Buch habe ich auch, ist ja eines der wenigen gedruckten Werke, daß MTB-Touren im Frankenland enthält.... zumindest zu dem Zeitpunkt, wie ich gesucht habe...

Von den Touren her liegt der Klose um Einiges (in Sachen Fun und Anforderungen) über den Touren von Heiligenstadt.

Die Touren in der Fränkischen Schweiz finde ich allesamt ganz lustig. Es ist nur ein wenig mühsam, weil das Roadbook manchmal ein wenig unklar beschreibt....

Ich benutze den Klose gerne!


----------

